# Has Anyone Used Riaxe T-Shirt Designer Software



## kjamesnv (Aug 26, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience with Riaxe T-Shirt software?

HTML5 T-Shirt Designer Tool, Product designer application for Magento

Its a very powerful system with lots of features and we are seriously considering it but wanted to see if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## puma10 (Jan 16, 2012)

kjamesnv said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with Riaxe T-Shirt software?
> 
> HTML5 T-Shirt Designer Tool, Product designer application for Magento
> 
> Its a very powerful system with lots of features and we are seriously considering it but wanted to see if anyone else has tried it.


Looks like a good system. How has their customer support been? Have you received any quotes from them yet? 

It looks like they are a software development team. If they provide a good development service you will have a lot of flexibility in the future such as further customisations to suite your evolving business needs. If they provide bad service, go out of business or stop supporting the software you're in a painful spot.


----------



## jbsproductions (Apr 8, 2014)

How much is the Riaxe Designer --- did you get it?


----------



## kjamesnv (Aug 26, 2014)

Rixae is $149/ month or $3K to purchase outright.

However we went with DesignNBuy instead because it was a better fit. We have some very specific requirements. But Rixae is making a lot of enhancements to their system and we will evaluate it again in a few months.


----------

